# Philips HDD63XX  can't acces device node

## xonit

Hi,

I've got a Philips HDD63XX and my problem is that when I connect it via USB it should be mountable with usbstorage ( I use dbus,hal). But i do not get an blockdevice node. But libmtp is able to acces the device. And the following devicenodes are also created.  Do does anyone know how to create a mountable devicenode ? I'm using firmware 1.3[/code]

 *Quote:*   

> ls /dev/libmtp-usbdev1.3*
> 
> /dev/libmtp-usbdev1.3       /dev/libmtp-usbdev1.3_ep81
> 
> /dev/libmtp-usbdev1.3_ep00  /dev/libmtp-usbdev1.3_ep82
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>    Autodetected device "Philipps HDD6320 2" (VID=0471,PID=014b) is known.
> 
> PTP: Opening session
> 
> Connected to MTP device.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> mount: /dev/libmtp-usbdev1.3 is not a block device
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

>  cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
> 
> T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=04 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=480 MxCh= 0
> 
> D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1
> ...

 

----------

